# OpenBSD have better Intel video support?



## ayja (Jul 1, 2011)

While new Intel video drivers are in development on FreeBSD, why then can OpenBSD handle my 1366x768 resolution and FreeBSD can't?


----------



## richardpl (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you please explain what are you talking about?


----------



## ayja (Jul 1, 2011)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Can you please explain what are you talking about?



What I'm saying, that on FreeBSD it fails on 1024x768 resolution, while on OpenBSD it handles my native 1366x768 resolution. Problem? Hint: newest Intel video.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, OpenBSD has better support for the Intel cards. The kernel supports GEM for some time now.


----------



## ayja (Jul 1, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Yes, OpenBSD has better support for the intel cards. The kernel supports GEM for some time now.



That was suprise to me and even texlive are in ports...


----------



## xibo (Jul 2, 2011)

1366x768 works on my core i5 integrated graphics adapter, in FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE with both X11 and CLI using the VESA setup. It's painfully slow in KDE4 but it works without problems nevertheless.

Well, KMS support seems to be making steps, so we'll soon have drivers again :f


----------



## Gusi (Jul 2, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> 1366x768 works on my core i5 integrated graphics adapter, in FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE with both X11 and CLI using the VESA setup.



How did you manage to get 1366x768 with VESA? I tried with modelines (by checking Xorg.0.log) with Xorg but I did not succeed.


----------



## xibo (Jul 3, 2011)

X11 is easy. IIRC this was generated as-is by *X -configure* after having installed the x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa port:

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Modes     "1366x768" "1024x768"
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Getting higher resolutions in text mode can be done with vidcontrol(1) which is a bit trickier as it requires boot-time-parameters to be set. See this thread.


----------



## chmiels (Jul 4, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> 1366x768 works on my core i5 integrated graphics adapter, in FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE with both X11 and CLI using the VESA setup. It's painfully slow in KDE4 but it works without problems nevertheless.
> 
> Well, KMS support seems to be making steps, so we'll soon have drivers again :f



Unfortunately on my Core i3 SandyBridge CPU the highest resolution reported by the *vidcontrol -i mode* command is "1024x768". My laptop is a Lenovo L420. It seems that you are lucky.


----------

